# Conformation Critique On Grade Mare & Breed Guesses



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

This is Cheyenne, my $125 mare. I've had her for about two months, and she's looking worlds better then when she came home. 

8/4/2013 : fatty fatty sausage patty











10/4/2013 : slim and trim










I was hoping for a confo crit, as well as breed guesses from you kind folks. I personally think she's a bit mutton withered, but otherwise decently put together. She's very petite, like 13 HH (I need to get a tape measure out there and measure her). No clues on breed, she has a lip tattoo from the rescue she came from two owners back but they were less then forthcoming with information. 

More pics:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh WOW, that was one fat mare! She looks fantastic now!

I really like her. I feel like her back is just a bit too long, but she has great bone and very, very nice legs. She doesn't look mutton withered to me at all.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Great job with her - I can see she lost quite a bit of weight and is coming along very nicely 
Nice looking horse - only thing I see that her back is little long, but that will just give you a more comfortable ride


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

She was a bit of a local legend, the "neglected" pet of a man who isn't well liked. I was thanked by all of his neighbors for rescuing that "poor, starved horse". I gave up trying to explain that the poor dearie was actually dangerously overweight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Her topline actually improved a LOT since you got the weight of her belly..  Good job!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

The man I bought her from was feeding her who knows how much All-Stock feed and DOG FOOD. It's a miracle that she didn't founder.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

She is adorable. I just love smaller horses. She looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

wow other than her color she looks just like my rescue mare same size to.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hard to beleive that is the same horse! she is very pretty and sturdy looking . Her neck is a bit heavy on the underside, and it might be in part due to the bottom part of the "S" of the neck , bulging downward. 

in the photo of her in the saddle, is there a cinch hobble on there that I just don't see?


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Other side
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

